# Magic: The Gathering



## Assaultrofl (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi All,

This is my first time posting on SFFC. I have recently been playing a lot of Magic: The Gathering and wanted to see if any one else shared an interest in it?


----------



## nubins (Nov 11, 2012)

I played duels of the planewalkers a little, but I dont think it's for me


----------



## Assaultrofl (Nov 11, 2012)

That's fair enough. I think it's sort of a marmite kinda game really. Although duels of the planeswalkers is good, I'm more of a fan of the card game.


----------



## Reivax26 (Dec 9, 2012)

I took a break from the game over the last decade but recently got back into it. I had switched over to Warhammer 40K until this latest version. I am not about to drop over $200 on 3 flyers so that my Chaos army would have a chance against the flyer armies that are out now so I traded it away for a boat load of Magic cards, including a rather nice stack of rares and they were all type 2 legal stuff to boot. Planning on playing in a local Friday Night Magic pretty soon. Got a blue deck that is just wrong.


----------

